# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  A besoni në Zot?

## Albo

Ne media, ambiente shqiptare, edhe ne kete forum, abuzohet rendshem me boten shpirterore te shqiptareve. Duke qene se shqiptaret kane vetem pak vite qe jetojne te lire, mbi ta eshte imponuar nje imazh qe disa e marrin per te vertete dhe disa nuk e pranojne aspak. Behet fjale se nese Shqiperia dhe shqiptaret vazhdojne te jene nje popull pagan, ateist apo i perkushtuar ndaj Zotit. Dhe me kete kam parasysh besimin e gjithesecilit prej jush.

Menyra e vetme per ti dhene fund njehere e pergjithmone steriotipeve shqiptare, eshte mbajtja e nje sondazhi ku secili nga ju ka te drejten te japi voten e thote fjalen e tij. Pyetja qe une dua tu shtroj eshte personale dhe direkte:

*A besoni ju ne Zot?
*
Do tu lutesha qe te mos anashkalonit pyetjen dhe as te mos pergjithesonit pergjigjen tuaj. Jepni voten tuaj dhe mund te lini edhe nje koment si pergjigje te pyetjes se mesiperme. Gjithashtu kini parasysh se tema nuk ka per qellim qe ti ndaje shqiptaret ne % sipas feve, ka per qellim qe te nxjerri ne drite se nese shqiptaret kane ringjallur boten e tyre shpirterore apo vazhdojne te jene nje shumice ateiste.

----------


## DeuS

*A besoni ju ne Zot ?*

PO!

----------


## rolua

nuk e di!
jam shume i ngaterruar,
kur me vine ne mende te gjitha ato gjerat qe jep tv-ja besoj po kur digjoj ato qe thote shkenca nuk besoj

tani kush do me thoje cfare te besoj?


ne kete teme jam shume i ngaterruar!




 :buzeqeshje: 



""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """""""""roeli""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """"""""""""

----------


## PLAKU

Po besoj ne Zot.

----------


## Lela01

Shkenca vertet jep shpjegimin per gjerat qe ndodhin por si mendoni ju ..... nuk do te kete dicka te mbinatyrshme qe i mban lidhur gjithe kto gjera?! Une per vete them po.

----------


## Ryder

Kur njeriu s'ka as konceptin me elementar per perbereset e gjithesise si koha ose hapesira (dmth kur nuk e di as se ca esht krijimi, s'ka si ta dije se kush esht krijuesi)...atehere ne kete kontekst besimi ne Zot esht shum irrelevant dhe i pabazuar. 

Nuk them qe s'ka Zot...mund te kete...por un them qe UN NUK E DI a ka, per te then qe e besoj.

----------


## DaNgErOuS

une perveti besoj ne zot

----------


## Amarildo_18

Nuk E Di ( NO)

----------


## outlaw

Une mendoj se ka nje zot ose si mund ta themi ne terma shkencore, diçka te "mbinatyrshme". Provat na jane dhene me shumice, qe nga lindja e jetes e ne vazhdim. Shume studime qe kane provuar te krijojne  jeten ne kushte laboratorike kane deshtuar, pra kjo tregon se asgje nuk eshte e rastesishme. Te pretendosh se çdo gje eshte krijuar vete eshte si ta banalizosh temen dhe te thuash se nga nje ashkel do te ndertoj nje "bufe", dhe me sa di eshte e pamundur. Une po them vetem disa gjera qe pjesa me e madhe e juaj i di, dhe nuk dua te permend ketu bestytnite e vjetra te cilat na e japin me te qarte nje vizion mbi ekzitencen e ZOTIT.

----------


## Veshtrusja

A besoj ne Zot?

*Po.*

----------


## leci

Besoj ne Zot

----------


## white_snake

po besoj, dhe besoj shume!

----------


## valton

normal se nuk besoj ne zot, sepse nje gje e tille nuk ekziston.

----------


## Flori

un besoj ne zot shum jo se me ka shtyr njeri te besoj po se un besoj vet prandaj gjithmon mbaj me vete nje kryq ne qaf qe se heq deri sa te vdess

----------


## Reina

Besoj ne Zot! Shume!

----------


## KaLTerSi

O sigurisht qe besoj ne Zot.

----------


## Arrnubi

Sigurisht qe besoj vete gjithesia deshmon per Krijuesin e saj te mrekullueshem

----------


## INDRITI

pooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooo
me gjithe zemer.

----------


## EXODUS

*A besoni ju ne Zot?*

Po!
Kam besim te patundur! 

Njekohesisht, per me teper, nuk besoj thjesht permes mendjes, por kryesisht permes zemres!

Do ju ftoja te lexonit disa thenie te medha mbi zotin nga njerez te medhenj tek te cilat me ka lene mjaft pershtypje, experienca e tyre jetesore e shprehur ne "theniet" per Zotin.

_-Nese nuk do te egzistone Zoti, nuk do te egzistonte qellimi tek njeriu, as synimi,  e as shpresa tek njeriu, vecse nje e ardhme e pakuptimte dhe e pushtuar nga frika e nje erresire te perjetshme._
Autor:  *Jean Paul*  

_-Te njohesh vullnetin e Zotit, eshte dituria me e madhe e nje njeriu. Ndersa te kryesh vullnetin e Zotit eshte arritja me e madhe e njeriut._
Autor :  * George W. Truett* 

_-Menyra e vetme permes se ciles Zoti do te mund te impononte paqe ne bote, do te ishte duke "mekanizuar" vullnetin tone dhe duke rrembyer prej nesh aftesine qe zoterojme per te bere zgjedhje. Zoti nuk e kreu nje akt te tille. Zoti i ka dhene cdo njeriu "vullnet te lire"._
Autor: *  John Haggai *  

_-Zoti eshte pika e tangjentes se Zeros me Infinitin!_
Autor:  * Alfred Jarry 1873-1907, Dramaturg francez, autor* 

_-Njerezit e shohin zotin cdo dite, vecse ata nuk arrijne ta njohin, apo ta dallojne Ate._
 Autor:  *Pearl Bailey 1918-1990, Kengetare amerikane, aktore filmi dhe skene.  *  

_-Ne mund te perpiqemi ta kerkojme Zotin permes intelektit tone, por do ta gjenim vetem atehere kur ta kerkonim permes zemres sone._
Autor:   *Cotvos *  

*P.S* Ju lutem MOD te mos i fshije theniet e mesiperme, qellimi i percjelljes se te cilave ishte me teper nje bagazh i vogel njohurish sesa per te ndikuar grupimin ateist.

Miqesisht...

----------


## orivlora

po besoj dhe shume por nuk ka rendesi qe te kesh apo jo kryq ne qaf por zotin ta kesh ne zemer dhe po te kesh mundesi para se te flesh ti tregosh atij ne ikone realitetin tend pa e genjyer  dhe te shikosh sa e qet fle

----------

